# South Dakota Spring Snow Goose



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Went out this weekend to South dakota, and managed to take out a couple geese along with there trophie buddies lol

Me, My brother, Justin




























We managed 2 collars and a banded blue, we harvested 30 sum for the weekend


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

what kind and how many decoys are u using?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

did you decoy them?


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We attempted decoying one day and most of the birds in the area were smart adults and new what the heck was goin on. They would circle and circle about about 100-150 yards up and would not come in any closer. So then we decided since we have alot of land locked up we would just jump them off the land we had since we had no other oppurtunities.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

2 collars and a band for 30 some birds? Who had the horseshoe? :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Young kids with HUGE smiles!!! Can't beat that!! :beer:


----------



## CYBER SCOUTIN (Feb 14, 2008)

I gotta try this "Jumpshooting" thing.........GOOD JOB FELLAS !! and CONGRATS !!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! guys hope me and my crew get some this week!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like you young guys had a fun time - good job!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

congrats on the collars


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Original Goosebuster said:


> congrats on the collars


You can get some too. Just go to EBAY! oke:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

looks like a good time. Hopefully those bands didnt come from the aid of a spotting scope and a high power.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Original Goosebuster said:
> 
> 
> > congrats on the collars
> ...


Isn't that where you get your's Leo :wink: That's where I get mine

Nice work guys, keep it up


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

not trying to start anything but is that a pintail in the bottom of the pic in that pile??? not trying to get u mad but if it is and was an accident or something better get the pic off the net???


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Im not seein the pintail, great job on the collars and bands guys!


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

haha nice try on the pintail ID, but there is not a single duck in these pics...sorry


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pictures. 
Good work
Dan


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

joebobhunter4 said:


> not trying to start anything but is that a pintail in the bottom of the pic in that pile??? not trying to get u mad but if it is and was an accident or something better get the pic off the net???


bought that on Ebay too!!! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice work on the snows.

Quit outbidding me on the bands on ebay. I need them so I can call myself a guide. 8)


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

nice job guys...crazy luck with the collars...only seen one in my life...and that was from a 40 year old farmer...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow...Congrats on the birds!!..

Good to see you guys out hunting instead of sitting inside playing guitar hero...

2 collars on one hunt.. incredible..!!! :beer:


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome job, hope to have that same success myself. :beer:


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

Why is the Yellow collar on different birds?? Snows then a ross??

I'm not sayin...... I'm Just saying........

Looks like, smells like, just may be............Ebay?

Hope it isnt true thanks for Sharing though


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Matt Vanderpan said:


> Why is the Yellow collar on different birds?? Snows then a ross??
> 
> I'm not sayin...... I'm Just saying........
> 
> ...


That is what I was eluding to in my first post!


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

* WHAT KIND OF A BIRD IS THAT ON THE LAST PHOTO WITH THE LONG POINTED BEAK?( IT'S ON THE TOP LEFT)*


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA.......that's a wingtip.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

we just threw the yellow neck collar on the ross because we had cleaned the snow it was originally on the day before...so then we could get both collars and the band in the same picture...ya it was originally off of a mature snow goose


----------

